# Strange plant ID



## WeightedAbyss75 (Oct 4, 2017)

!Hola! Over the last few days, I saw this strange looking plant. It is planted in my apartment complex's dirt areas. I don't have much info to go on though, just figured that it is unique enough for somebody to know  I live in Indiana, but I have no idea if it's a native plant. It has speckled yellow-light green leaves and a cherry-red stem. Seems to be doing well, as they same type of plant seems to have taken root next to it or from it. It had a few ants on it too, if that helps. Apparently, my complex doesn't know what it is either. Said they couldn't care less whether it is there, so I thought I might take the small one and pot it. Just want any thoughts on how to care for it, sorry but I am a super noob to plants  Here are some pics:


----------



## The Snark (Oct 4, 2017)

Possibly in the Amaranth, Amaranthaceae family. Maybe a version of Pigweed.


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 5, 2017)

Hate to say it, but it looks fairly non-descript to me. The only real information I can go off of is the red stem. If you get a picture of the flowers that will help a lot, but I suppose that probably won't be for several months...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Oct 5, 2017)

Which reminds me we have several red stemmed annuals here I have no clue as to the identity of. I need to pay attention and get pics during the flowering state.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Oct 5, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Hate to say it, but it looks fairly non-descript to me. The only real information I can go off of is the red stem. If you get a picture of the flowers that will help a lot, but I suppose that probably won't be for several months...


Yeah, probably will be a while. Especially when I have no idea if the plant will even last the winter  Probably will just uproot it and try to care for it. Hopefully it will do well


----------



## Johnny Q (Oct 6, 2017)

It looks like a sapling. Maybe it's a clone of the tree next to it? I bet if you try to dig it up its going to be attached to big root.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ranitomeya (Oct 8, 2017)

It looks like the tree grew a sucker.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 10, 2017)

It looks like the tree grew a sucker to me also, kind of looks like a little pair tree.


----------

